# Sabes quem é o nosso Administrador?!



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 01:20)

A pergunta fica no ar!? 

Será que alguém desvenda este, que já vai sendo o maior mistério do fórum?     Maior ainda que o tempo que se fará sentir na semana do carnaval!!!   

Eu acho que é o ...


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2006 às 01:23)

Eu não sou


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 01:29)

Aqui vão umas pistas:

- É do sexo masculino
- A sua povoação está acima do paralelo 40º N
- a primeira letra do seu nome está compreendida no intervalo de A a Z


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 04:34)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Aqui vão umas pistas:
> 
> - É do sexo masculino
> - A sua povoação está acima do paralelo 40º N
> - a primeira letra do seu nome está compreendida no intervalo de A a Z




É o Fil com 99.9999% de certeza


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 11:15)

Não é! não pode ser o Fil anda muito ocupado, ele trabalha e estuda! Por isso não tem tempo para isto!   

Minho não sei porquê também desconfio de ti... vá lá conta tudo


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 12:50)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Não é! não pode ser o Fil anda muito ocupado, ele trabalha e estuda! Por isso não tem tempo para isto!
> 
> Minho não sei porquê também desconfio de ti... vá lá conta tudo




Anda um ambiente de suspeição no ar....     
Acabem com o tabu!!!! Afinal quem é o presidente errrr o Admin??


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 16:32)

Eis uma lista reduzida! entre eles tá o Big Boss cá da casa!  

*DATA REG. - NOME*

  22-08-05     - Administrador

  25-08-05     - Fil

  26-08-05     - Dan

  27-08-05     - Birlao

  27-08-05     - GranNevada

  27-08-05     - Metman

  29-08-05     - Seringador

Sabendo que o Fil, o Seringador e o Dan são os mais participativos (maior n.º de posts) e que o Seringador já é Moderador!


----------



## Administrador (19 Fev 2006 às 16:47)

Ok admito, sou eu o Administrador


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 17:12)

Administrador disse:
			
		

> Ok admito, sou eu o Administrador



Ahhhhaaaaaaaaaa!!! Eu sabia!


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 18:32)

Eu excluo o Dan porque a última actividade dele hoje foi às 13:38min, e a mensagem do administrador foi às 16:47min


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:16)

Uma coisa eu tenho a certeza o Administrador tem dupla personalidade   porque assina como administrador e parece que nunca está presente, mas está porque também assina com outro nome 
Aposto entre o Fil, o Dan, o Minho ou até o GranNevada, aliás foi até este ultimo que me enviou um convite para este site atraves do forum do MeteoRed mandando-me uma mensagem pessoal, logo...


----------



## GranNevada (20 Fev 2006 às 10:38)

Não sou não  . A sério .  
Eu também recebi um mail pessoal a avisar da existência deste fórum , só já não me lembro quem ma enviou


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 10:47)

Vá lá GranNevada, não sejas modesto! Muitos parabéns pela iniciativa!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 12:17)

Tanto mistério....

Penso que a ideia do forum terá partido de um grupo de pessoas..Talvez não haja um admin muito oficial...

Por isso é que ninguem se acusa...


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 12:19)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Vá lá GranNevada, não sejas modesto! Muitos parabéns pela iniciativa!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 13:30)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Tanto mistério....
> 
> Penso que a ideia do forum terá partido de um grupo de pessoas..Talvez não haja um admin muito oficial...
> 
> Por isso é que ninguem se acusa...



Pronto já esta confirmado!!!   tu és do grupo dos meteo*fundadores*PT   

Parabés também extensivos à tua pessoa!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 13:53)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Pronto já esta confirmado!!!   tu és do grupo dos meteo*fundadores*PT
> 
> Parabés também extensivos à tua pessoa!



Não sou nada!!!!!!   

E tu dás-lhe...eu não tenho a ver com o forum!!!

Sou simplesmente um user como tu


----------



## GranNevada (20 Fev 2006 às 21:12)

A SÉRIO que não sou eu ...    Recebi um mail e registei-me !
Sabia quem era , mas já me esqueci (tive de formatar o disco e perdi a mensagem  ) .


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 21:22)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Sabia quem era , mas já me esqueci (tive de formatar o disco e perdi a mensagem  ) .


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 22:33)

Eu acho que o GranNevada se enganou no sujeito, queria dizer "Sabia quem *sou* hehehe "

Até agora já lá vão 4 membros identificados, do tal grupo Meteo*fundadores*PT, a saber:

GranNevada
dj_alex
Minho
Seringador (acumula o cargo de Moderador)

Como o grupo, no total, são 5. Significa que falta um, ou é o Dan ou o Fil, e não sei porquê mas acho que o Fil tem o per*Fil* ideal!!  

Bem resta-me felicitar este grupo coeso, obrigado em meu nome e representando todo o Sul de Portugal e arredores!! 
Bom trabalho Srs. Administradores!


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 22:33)

Pois eu tenho a mensagem que "ele" me enviou para o meteored. Mas quero manter o suspense


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 22:42)

O Kim tá louco...    

Eu já disse 20 vezes (bom..talvez menos) que não tenho nada a ver com o forum, nem fui responsavel pelo seu inicio....Fogoooo...chato   
Se fores ver o meu registo é bastante tardio...


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 22:47)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> O Kim tá louco...
> 
> Eu já disse 20 vezes (bom..talvez menos) que não tenho nada a ver com o forum, nem fui responsavel pelo seu inicio....Fogoooo...chato
> Se fores ver o meu registo é bastante tardio...




Claro esse é o teu alibi!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 22:49)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Claro esse é o teu alibi!



Alguem que chame o homem à razão...estais louco


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 22:59)

Parabéns dj_alex acabas de te tornar num cumulus!, para além de Admin


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 23:15)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Parabéns dj_alex acabas de te tornar num cumulus!, para além de Admin



Kim estas muito enganado..e mais não digo...pois vou entrar em blackout sobre este assunto...


----------



## tozequio (20 Fev 2006 às 23:30)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Kim estas muito enganado..e mais não digo...pois vou entrar em blackout sobre este assunto...



 

os blackouts estão em todo o lado


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 23:47)

tozequio... hummmm   

Pensando bem retiro o dj_alex e entras no lugar dele!!!


----------



## tozequio (20 Fev 2006 às 23:55)

Eu só conheci o fórum há 3 semanas :P
´
Não tenho nada a ver com a fundação do fórum


----------



## Zoelae (21 Fev 2006 às 01:33)

Alguém se está a esquecer do Lord_of_the_Weather que se registou no dia 26/08/05


----------



## Zoelae (21 Fev 2006 às 01:44)

Bom o Lord_of_the_Weather não é de certeza.


  Bom...Pessoal...já descobri quem é o Administrador.

Em primeiro lugar é provavel que sejam alguns dos nomes mencionados, essas pessoas já participariam no fórum Espanhol, seria aí que se "conheceram" e que decidiram criar um fórum deste género em Portugal, pois esses individuos, qd começam a postar os 1ºs tópicos não se cumprimentam, falam como se já tivessem falado mtas outras vezes...  


Fiz uma análise rigorosa à maneira como escrevem e..............................NÃO DIGO MAIS............

Só digo quem é o administrador, se ele de facto estiver de acordo, que eu divulgue.....

..........querem uma pista...............não sei se dê....só amanhã,


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2006 às 02:00)

Poderia ser, mas ele aparece logo no primeiro post  com um diálogo com o Admin e o Seringador, por isso é que não o considerei para a tal lista!


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:04)

Já me estão a pôr em brasa  
Digam lá de uma vez que é o Administrador  
Não excluam o Seringador por ele ser o moderador quem nos diz que quando ele escrevia e o administrador respondia não estava a responder a ele proprio 
Foi o Dan ele já sabe quem é, logo é ele


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 21:47)

E eu não já referi num post que Administrador rima com Seringador!


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 21:58)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> E eu não já referi num post que Administrador rima com Seringador!



Estas obcecado KIM...digam lá quem é o admin se não qualquer dia o Kim dá em doidinho...


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 22:26)

Fui eu que criei o forum


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 22:28)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Fui eu que criei o forum


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:28)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Fui eu que criei o forum



entao os meus sinceros parabens pois precisavamos de um forum assim


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 22:31)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> entao os meus sinceros parabens pois precisavamos de um forum assim



Foi mesmo por isso que tomei a iniciativa, um espaço para Portugueses poderem falar sobre o seu país em vez de irem a forums estrangeiros   

Alguem o tinha que fazer né   

A ver se vem uma situação mais calma para fazer umas modificações, especialmente no alojamento que muito me tem desiludido


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 22:32)

Heheh eu sei! Mas há mais envolvidos, como o Seringador o dj_alex   

Antes de conseguir colocar este post esteve outravez aqui o fórum  em baixo!   

Esta era a info que aparecei a mim e a mais users, como o  Zoelae por exemplo, pis estou aqui com ele no messenger!

Warning: mysql_connect(): User meteopt has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/meteopt/public_html/page.php on line 6
Unable to connect to SQL  server!


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:34)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Foi mesmo por isso que tomei a iniciativa, um espaço para Portugueses poderem falar sobre o seu país em vez de irem a forums estrangeiros
> 
> Alguem o tinha que fazer né
> 
> A ver se vem uma situação mais calma para fazer umas modificações, especialmente no alojamento que muito me tem desiludido



mais uma vez parabens pois eu ja conhecia o forum identico em  espanhol e sempre pensei pk motivo nao existe um forum de meterologia em portugues???
obrigado e em tudo o k possa ajudar dispoe


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 22:39)

Fil, tal como te tinha dito no email que te envie, o sô admin está a pagar este server certo?

Porquê não arranjar publicidade (patgrocinadores) ou cada um contribuir co  uns dinheiritos!
Acho injusto tu suportares isto e nós andar-mos aqui a na boa! 
Pensa nisso!


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 22:42)

Depois de criar o forum, convidei pelo meteored os portugas que lá participavam como o GranNevada, o Seringador, o Minho e outros. O Dan também já que costumo falar com ele pelo messenger.

A principal dificuldade foi a divulgação (continua sem estar listado no Google   ) e a estrutura do forum com a qual não estou muito contente, se alguém tiver ideias ou sugestões já sabe, este forum é de todos, não é meu, só cuido da manutenção   

Também não estou muito contente com o layout, lá mais para a frente penso muda-lo.


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:42)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Fil, tal como te tinha dito no email que te envie, o sô admin está a pagar este server certo?
> 
> Porquê não arranjar publicidade (patgrocinadores) ou cada um contribuir co  uns dinheiritos!
> Acho injusto tu suportares isto e nós andar-mos aqui a na boa!
> Pensa nisso!


exactamente sou da mesma opiniao, axo k deviamos fazer uma contribuiçao para ajudar a suportar o servidor  
pensa nisso


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 22:43)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Fil, tal como te tinha dito no email que te envie, o sô admin está a pagar este server certo?
> 
> Porquê não arranjar publicidade (patgrocinadores) ou cada um contribuir co  uns dinheiritos!
> Acho injusto tu suportares isto e nós andar-mos aqui a na boa!
> Pensa nisso!



Não te preocupes com isso, paguei logo pelo ano inteiro! E já me arrependi


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 22:50)

Tenho ideia que li nos topics de apresentação que havia um informatico por aqui Eu deste tipo de linguagem percebo pouco

Eu não me importo de contribuir...Fil..o que se passou neste dias?? Foi largura de banda a mais, ou foi o servido em que o forum estava pifou??

Se precisares de ajuda...conta cmg!!


----------



## Zoelae (22 Fev 2006 às 22:51)

PARABENS   

És o nosso Heroiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:01)

Eu já tinha a ideia que seria tu Fil, até pelo facto de seres tu que abrias os tópicos de seguimento e previsões todos os meses   

Parabéns pela iniciativa, e parabéns a todos os users que fazem deste o fórum que me dá gosto visitar (e olhem que já ando nisto dos fóruns há bastante tempo, e costumo visitar regularmente 5-6 por dia)


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 23:03)

FIL BRAVO E UM GRANDE BEM HAJA POR DARES MAIS ALEGRIA AS NOSSAS VIDAS

Também estou de acordo e acho que deviamos dar uma contribuição porque isto também é de todos e já agora arranjar publicidade tambem é uma boa fonte de receitas para sustentar o site


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:49)

Fil, sabes aqui o Santos não é grande entendedor destas coisas do "tempo", mas sempre gostei do tema, e tenho aprendido bastante, e até feito amigos.
Gostaria de te dar os meus parabéns pelo sitio que quanto a mim tem um layout muito bom, como costumo dizer "curto e grosso" o que facilita quem por cá anda.
Caso possa ser útil em algo (a minha área profssional são linguas) por favor avisa que sempre se vai arranjando algum tempito.
Obrigado pela amizade.
Santos


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 07:34)

Obrigado pessoal   



			
				dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Tenho ideia que li nos topics de apresentação que havia um informatico por aqui Eu deste tipo de linguagem percebo pouco
> 
> Eu não me importo de contribuir...Fil..o que se passou neste dias?? Foi largura de banda a mais, ou foi o servido em que o forum estava pifou??
> 
> Se precisares de ajuda...conta cmg!!



A culpa foi da empresa que faz o alojamento do forum, sem qualquer razão aparente bloqueou o acesso ao site devido a que o limite de tráfego foi ultrapassado quando supostamente não existe nenhum limite no plano que adquiri. A assistência ao cliente é horrivel, só quase dois dias depois é que responderam e lá resolveram o problema em menos de um minuto


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 11:02)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Obrigado pessoal
> 
> 
> 
> A culpa foi da empresa que faz o alojamento do forum, sem qualquer razão aparente bloqueou o acesso ao site devido a que o limite de tráfego foi ultrapassado quando supostamente não existe nenhum limite no plano que adquiri. A assistência ao cliente é horrivel, só quase dois dias depois é que responderam e lá resolveram o problema em menos de um minuto




Porrada neles!!!


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2006 às 23:50)

Também não acho justo que andes a desembolsar €€ para e nós aqui à borlix.
É um bom tema para abordarmos no no primeiro encontro dos loucos, quer dizer, dos membros do MeteoPT


----------

